# Motorcycle Racing



## manicmike (Nov 18, 2009)

Any c&c is welcome. 

One thing I'd like to ask, how would you lower the glare from the sun against the bikes?

I think this one is underexposed. I was trying to capture my brother's face through his face shield. I wanted a look of determination. 











Dicing for the lead.





This girl's 16 and just went pro. 





I'm going to work on panning and slowing my shutter speed a little bit more.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 18, 2009)

1,2 &4 are just pictures. Not bad but see similar all the time.
#3, you caught the excitement of racing and competition.
Blurred backgrounds can add a lot to racing pictures. Keep it up.


----------



## boogschd (Nov 18, 2009)

lol stitches (#1)

good job


----------



## manicmike (Nov 19, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> 1,2 &4 are just pictures. Not bad but see similar all the time.
> #3, you caught the excitement of racing and competition.
> Blurred backgrounds can add a lot to racing pictures. Keep it up.



At least they're not snapshots . So fundamentally they're alright I take it? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 19, 2009)

They all look a bit flat, #3 is the best but the mashall in the background spoils it. look for different angles 
I like to like to get shots on corners that show the contours of the track http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00002/188042161_gpBM5-L.jpg

here's an angled one where the rider and bike mirror the armco http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00037/577228434_Kzjw5-L.jpg

something a bit different 
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00027/188042830_ikttJ-L.jpg

close up
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Cadwell-BSB-Practise/Image00004/188061368_mXdTz-L.jpg

look where the other photographers are and go somewhere different 
Hope this helps


----------



## manicmike (Nov 19, 2009)

Helps quite a bit actually. Although, I'm not sure what you mean by flat or how I would fix that.


----------



## tday01 (Nov 19, 2009)

Why would you want to reduce the sun on the bikes? Without the contrast the bikes would be flat and without dimension.. In fact I'd enjoy seeing a litle more contrast. 
However, If you want to reduce reflections you might want to use a poarizing filter..


----------



## jbylake (Nov 19, 2009)

Really loved number 3, all good though.  I have to say I'm biased though, used to do AMA Superbike racing, sportsman class (amateur class), and they bring back those great memories of my long past youth.

I disagree with one posters assesment that "they are just pictures".  I find that shooting super fast sports is difficult to capture, especially with as sharp as yours.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2009)

manicmike said:


> Helps quite a bit actually. Although, I'm not sure what you mean by flat or how I would fix that.


 
What i mean is the colours don't pop, try adjusting level and adding a bit of contrast it will make a big difference


----------



## manicmike (Nov 20, 2009)

That's pretty much what I thought you meant. I'll have to do some editing.


----------

